# How much juice per gallon?



## smurfe (Jan 4, 2008)

I bought a bottle of Tropicana Pomegranate/blueberry juice the other day that says it is 100% juice and isquite tasty. It shows no preservatives in the ingredient list. I was thinking of trying a mead with this as I have some honey I still have yet to decide what to do with. How much juice per gallon batch of mead would y'all suggest I add to get a good flavor of the fruit? I was thinking about a 3 gallon batch. I believe someone here might of made a batch like this. Any input?


----------



## Spidy67 (Jan 5, 2008)

I have 2-64oz Pomegranate/cranberry that i would like to make a mead from. I havent seen a recipe for mead useing this type of juice by itself. i did see one using juice and frozen berries but none with this type of juice alone. There are recipes for wine with just juice but im not sure if adapting one of those recipes and using honey would work. If anyone has a recipe using this type of juice i would like to try it as well.


----------



## masta (Jan 5, 2008)

I would use what amount of juice needed for whatever size batch you need and then adjust SG with honey. (3 gals for 3 gallon batch)


This batch calculator works well to estimate how much honey you need for the target SG after you test the starting SG of the juice.


http://www.gotmead.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;task=view&amp;id=745&amp;Itemid=16


----------



## smurfe (Jan 5, 2008)

If I used 3 gallons of juice wouldn't that be a wine and not a mead? Every mead I have made has been "x" pounds of honey in water with fruit in a mesh bag added. I have read where some are using their steamers and juicing the fruit and getting "x" liters/quarts per pounds of fruit and just adding the juice to the mixinstead of the fruit. That was where I was thinking I guess. 


Isn't in a mead the honey is the mainferment-able as opposed to the sugars in the juice? I will say the only meads I have made have been versions or loosely adapted to the Joe M recipe so I am in no way a mead connoisseur or expert.


----------



## masta (Jan 5, 2008)

You could adjust the juice based on the SG of it along with the honey and after checking my sources have found no number on how much of the total should be honey. I would guess you would want roughly 60-70 % honey and the rest from the juice.


A type of Melomel is Cyser and it is made with honey and apple juice orcider with no water.


I would test the SG of the juice and start from there.


----------



## Spidy67 (Jan 5, 2008)

found this on gotmead.com its for a cyser i think i will adopt it to my gal. of Pomegranate/cranberry and see what happens. 

<DIV =rr_introtext>2.5 lbs Golden Blossom Honey
0.5 gal apple juice (Apple an' Eve Nuttin' but Juice)
Water to 1 gal
Champagne Yeast
<DIV =rr_introtext>
<DIV =rr_introtext>I was going to use the gal. of juice and add honey to get an sg of around 1.09 to 1.10 maybe some yeast energizer and nutrient, handfull of raisins 
<DIV =rr_introtext>not sure if i should add pectic.. or acid blend. Not really sure what ph range should be. Im new to mead.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 5, 2008)

I would add the pectic enzyme especially with apple juice as apples contain a lot of pectin and that would create a pectin haze. I dont think you will need any acid blend but you could check with a test kit.


----------



## Spidy67 (Jan 6, 2008)

I have decided to make a mead from 100% juice. This is the recipe. Any thoughts or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
2ea 64oz 100%juice your favorite type, im using ocean spray cranberry&amp;pomegranate.
2.25 lbs your favorite honey (adjust according to s.g. of juice to your desired s.g. 1.100 or so.)I will be using clover honey.
1 small lemon
1 small handfull of raisins
yeast nutrient &amp; energizer (as per directions)
pectic enzyme (as per directions)
Tannin(according to directions) not sure if i need this? I think it would help since this particular juice has some apple, grape and some plum juice as well as cranberry and pomegranate.
still undecided on what type of yeast to use. I would like it to finish slightly sweet.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 6, 2008)

Red Star Montrachet would leave it a bit sweet. Maybe even a Wyeast Sweet mead yeats if you can find some.

*Edited by: wade *


----------

